# Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

My name is Dave and I am the producer of the “Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair” happening in August of 2012 in New Jersey. I wanted to officially announce the show to all of you and tell you about some of our plans for the event. You can also learn a lot about the show by going to our new web site at www.jerseyfestfair.com

Jerseyfest 2012 is being held at a terrific venue that is allowing us to have over 75 tables in the 6600 square foot main vendor room. We are having many top vendors who will have excellent figure model kits, statues, kit supplies and other art for sale and display that celebrate great movies, comic books, TV etc. In addition, we have rooms for model painting demos throughout the day by renowned artists and sculptors, many of which are magazine writers. Some have done work for Sideshow, Bowen, Master Replicas, etc. 

We also will be having a phenomenal exhibit of painted model kits, which will have many stunning, custom painted figures on display, and will include a contest with fabulous prizes. The show will be filled with eye candy for sale or display related to classic and modern horror, comic book characters, and characters from great science fiction and fantasy movies (e.g., Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Godzilla, etc.). 

All of this for the $10 price of admission into the show. 

On the day before the vendor show, we are having an all day educational event that will consist of professional painting seminars and a “hands on” painting class where students of all levels will be receiving and painting a beautiful, life-sized, resin “Curse of the Werewolf” bust. The instructors for the event are top artists in the figure kit hobby who are well known and have written for hobby magazines.

Jerseyfest has been building up for 6 years with people from all over the country and even internationally attending, and in 2012 we are coming out of the gate as big show with a lot to offer that will make the trip to New Jersey worthwile. We hope you will consider attending !

Thanks,
Dave 
www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

A few Jerseyfest news updates just added: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Exciting news about the 2012 Jerseyfest show was just published in the "News" section of our web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57

The show will feature a GIANT "work in progress" model diorama exhibit that will blow attendees away! Plus the debut of a superb, new Tony Cipriano sculpted, 1/4 scale, Planet of the Apes Resin Kit for sale! See many pictures at our web site.

Thanks and I hope to see you at the show!

Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out the latest Jerseyfest show news by clicking here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Godzilla and Kaiju fans, check out our latest Jerseyfest show news:

http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

We soon will be ordering the products for the Jerseyfest seminars and hands on class taking place all day on Friday, August 3rd. If you would like to do it, remember that you must preregister and should try to do so soon. This special event is an excellent value and will cater to students of all skill levels. It will also be like a festive party - sure to be a great time. 

http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=47

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys !

Over the last few weeks, we added numerous vendors and artists to our program for Jerseyfest in August. Check out the latest complete list on our web site, which continues to grow: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=343

New additions include:

Bruce Tinkel Monster Memorabilia
Cult of Personality - Tom Parker
Damaged Goods
Delaware Valley Scale Modelers
Gillman Productions (including beautiful Laudati and Vantine kits)
Jason Shanaman Planet of the Apes Kits
John Dennett
Monster Bash Magazine and Creepy Classics
ODG Studios Sci-Fi Models
SRS Prototyping Sci-Fi Models
Timeslip Creations Sci-Fi Models
and more !

John Dennett will be part of our schedule of demos and hobby talks and you can learn more about this great talent in the artist bio section of our web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=435 !!

Folks, our diverse list of producers and artists speaks for itself and we are well on our way to have a super East Coast show for you guys. We are very proud of the list and would like to give our sincere thanks to all of you who are participating. We knew the show would be great, but this lineup is exceeding our expectations!!

What a great hobby !

Thanks,
Dave

_________________
Hope to see you at Jerseyfest 2012!
http://www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Monster fans, the pictures shown at the following site are just a couple of examples of what you'll see at the Jerseyfest vendor show on Saturday, August 4th: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well darn, that happens to be on the day I'm going to my best friends funeral. And that is one event I can not miss. He loved looking at my painted kits that I had done. He will truly be missed. So I will have to miss this one.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Well darn, that happens to be on the day I'm going to my best friends funeral. And that is one event I can not miss. He loved looking at my painted kits that I had done. He will truly be missed. So I will have to miss this one.


Chinxy, a funeral scheduled 2 months in advance??? That's odd.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Chinxy, a funeral scheduled 2 months in advance??? That's odd.


Yes Bob, Robert actually died on January 17 2012. His wife had him cremated and August 4 was his birthday so she wants to have the ceremony on that day. We are to spread his asses on a island that is in Maine. We rode our Motorcycles up that island. And I had two VERY close dear friends who I considered my best friends. And now I lost one of them. He was very close and I owe a lot to him. That's why it's 2 months away.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out this beautiful, new resin kit of the "Metaluna Mutant” from the classic Sci-Fi film “This Island Earth”. The kit will be for sale in a very limited run at Jerseyfest on Saturday, August 4th. See more details about the kit and more pictures on the Jerseyfest web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

moonlightdrive21 said:


> Check out this beautiful, new resin kit of the "Metaluna Mutant” from the classic Sci-Fi film “This Island Earth”. The kit will be for sale in a very limited run at Jerseyfest on Saturday, August 4th. See more details about the kit and more pictures on the Jerseyfest web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


question, I am going to the class on friday, however i cant make it on sat. Will i be able to purchase anything on friday with the coupons you are giving us for the class


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

moonlightdrive21 said:


> Check out this beautiful, new resin kit of the "Metaluna Mutant” from the classic Sci-Fi film “This Island Earth”. The kit will be for sale in a very limited run at Jerseyfest on Saturday, August 4th. See more details about the kit and more pictures on the Jerseyfest web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


I can't wait for this show also in August.Took few days off to attend it and definitly grabbing this from Danny at the show:thumbsup:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stock up on Paints from Badger, Garage Kits US, Iwata-Medea\TAG Team Hobbies, Tamiya, Testors, etc. at Jerseyfest!!! Check it out: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

How far is this place from New York, I can't go to Resintopia because they moved it. What if any New Jersey transitgoes there since it is on a college campus.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

apls said:


> How far is this place from New York, I can't go to Resintopia because they moved it. What if any New Jersey transitgoes there since it is on a college campus.


Resintopia that is being held in Fairfield is right near Wayne nj and not to far from the malls.Jerseyfest is down towards the shore line.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, we recently added more vendors to our show again, happening on Saturday August 4th. See the updated list here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=343

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, Sideshow Collectibles is providing a free giveaway of a new life-sized Star Wars bust at our show:http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Resintopia that is being held in Fairfield is right near Wayne nj and not to far from the malls.Jerseyfest is down towards the shore line.


 How is Jersey Fest near the shore line? I got instructions saying it is near Princeton Jt.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just updated our news page with some info on dealers at Jerseyfest including "Smooth On" and "The Compleat Sculptor", who will be selling or demoing molding, casting and building supplies. Smooth On will be doing general mold making and casting demos throughout the day using some fast setting products and giving tips on how to be successful with them. See more info here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey when will we see any info on the class on friday. Food, what we will be able to buy, etc?


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> Hey when will we see any info on the class on friday. Food, what we will be able to buy, etc?


We will be sending an informational e-mail to all registered attendees about food and drinks and other logistics of the class very soon!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Below are sample pictures of the Jerseyfest 2012 model contest trophies for our supplemental awards. All the contest details are posted here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68, but here are some highlights...

Trophies
• Best of Show
• Best Figure (1st, 2nd, and 3rd place)
• Best Bust (1st, 2nd, and 3rd place)
• Best Sci –Fi Vehicle or Mechs
• Best Diorama/Elaborate Composition
• Best Giant Monster Figure or Diorama
• Best Superhero/Super Villain
Plaques
• Best Female Figure Sponsored by the “Connisseur’s of the Biological Arts”
Certificates
• Amazing Figure Modeler Magazine Award 

The contest entries will be judged by professional painters and magazine writers: Saul Alvarez, Rick Cantu, Steve Parke, and Mike Wallace.

It is acceptable for attendees to submit their buildup kit(s) for the exhibit and request that they NOT be included in the contest. Contest entries may include any custom painted model kit that celebrates movies, TV, comic books, video games, or fiction in general. This includes figures, busts, vehicles, dioramas, and “one of a kind” pieces. It includes Horror, Superheros/Villains, Sc-Fi, Mecha, Fantasy, Anime, Gundam, etc.

Gold, Silver and Bronze awards will be given for selected entries as decided by the judges (i.e., “open judging system”). There are no categories for these awards and no competing between modelers. However, there will be categories for kids (12 and under) and teenagers. 

In addition, there will be “Supplemental Awards” where contestants will compete for trophies and can win awesome kits as prizes.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Getting really close to Jerseyfest!Who's all going?:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Getting really close to Jerseyfest!Who's all going?:thumbsup:


Ill be in the training class all day friday


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey gang:

One of our vendors will have 5 tables full of hobby tools and supplies at the big show on August 4th. See more info and pictures here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57

Get ready to stock up cause' ya know we all love our gadgets ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Will be there for saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

We are thrilled to announce another Jerseyfest exhibit at the big show on August 4th: "The Art of Daniel Horne". 

Daniel Horne is one of the greatest painters in the world and his diverse line up of monster and fantasy paintings and sculptures are stunning. The regular price of admission to the show gets you into the "Art of Daniel Horne" Exhibit, the "Diorama of Miracles" Exhibit and the Model & Art Contest & Exhibit. See more here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

one of the nicest guys, in the flesh!!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out one of our vendors, Starlighting Projects, who will have cool special effects lighting products at the show. More info here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Three Kings Resin kits are awesome and they will be a vendor at Jerseyfest next week: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Aliens and Predator fans, check out the latest Jerseyfest show news here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57 The big show is this weekend!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im gearing up for tomorrows awesome painting class. I have virtually no experience in airbrushing , so I hope to get a ton out of this class. Anyone who is going from here and has any experience, I will gladly take any help or guidance.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing time at Jerseyfest. thanks so much to all the people involved in setting up, and especially the teachers. Steve, Rick, Saul , Jim, and Dave. Ill take a pic when I have a little more time.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Amazing time at Jerseyfest. thanks so much to all the people involved in setting up, and especially the teachers. Steve, Rick, Saul , Jim, and Dave. Ill take a pic when I have a little more time.


Here are the pics of my Curse of The Werewolf bust from class.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Jerseyfest 2012 was a great success and exceeded expectations. Many vendors did very well and we received rave reviews from attendees. We want to thank all the forums and moderators who allowed us to post information about the show and made positive comments about it – we really appreciate it !!! 

Here is a link that leads to pictures from the show: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=278 (thanks to everyone who took pics!)

Here is a link to a video that shows highlights of one of our Jerseyfest painting classes, where we had about 34 students: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZDWhuGLdQY&feature=youtu.be 

We will be posting info about the 2013 show and special events soon! Next year’s hobby classes plus weekend long vendor show are going to be awesome! Stay tuned.

Thanks!
Dave
www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------

